# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  MyoFusion Probiotic Series (Gaspari Nutrition)

## sofos

JUST THE FACTS

Incredible Taste, Mixes Easily.
Advanced six stage protein blend.
Patented Ganeden BC30 (Bacillus coagulans GBI-30, 6086) Probiotic to support immune system function and digestive health.*†
Features Whey Protein Concentrate, Brown Rice Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Isolate, Casein Milk Protein Isolate, Egg Albumin, and fast acting Whey Protein Hydrolysate.
Over 9 grams of essential Amino Acids (EAAs) to support recovery.*
Gluten and Aspartame free formula.
Manufactured in a SQF 2000 facility.
MyoFusion® Probiotic Series is a revolutionary protein formulation with a highly powerful blend of six amino acid packed sources of protein. Gaspari Nutrition only uses the absolute best sources of protein which is why each serving contains 24g of muscle building protein. To further enhance the revolutionary formula is the durable and patent protected Ganaden BC30 (Bacillus coagulans GBI-30, 6086) probiotic to help support digestive health and immune system function.*† This advanced probiotic is strong enough to survive manufacturing, doesn't require refrigeration, is shelf stable, and survives stomach acids to deliver beneficial bacteria to your digestive system all the while having REAL clinical research to back up those claims. Real athletes not only need support for recovery and fueling their muscles, but must also consider JUST THE FACTS to support their healthy lifestyles.* This is why MyoFusion® Probiotic Series has set the new standard for high quality and great tasting proteins for all elite athletes and health enthusiasts around the world. Would expect anything less from Gaspari Nutrition? Absolutely not because you know we are 100% committed to delivering cutting edge innovation with the highest quality standards in the world.

† As part of a balanced diet and healthy lifestyle. Ganedan BC30 is a registered trademark of Ganeden Biotech, Inc. and is protected by US Patent #6,461,607 and patents pending

*10 Lbs.	Milk Chocolate
Serving Size1Rounded Scoop(39g)
Servings Per Container116.3
Amount Per Serving	
Calories	150	
Calories From Fat	20	
% Daily Value*
Total Fat	2g	3%
Saturated Fat	1g	5%
Trans Fat	0g	
Cholesterol	50mg	17%
Sodium	220mg	9%
Total Carbohydrate	9g	3%
Dietary Fiber	1g	4%
Sugars	3g	
Protein	24g	48%
Vitamin A		1%
Calcium		25%
Vitamin C		0%
Iron		1%
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your Daily Values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.
Ingredients:
Myofusion Pro Blend (Whey Protein Concentrate, Brown Rice Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Isolate, Egg Albumin, Milk Protein Isolate, Partially Hydrolyzed Whey Protein), Taurine, Glucose Polymer, Cocoa Powder (Dutch Process), L-Glutamine, Nondairy Creamer (Sunflower Oil, Corn Syrup Solids, Sodium Caseinate, Mono- And Diglycerides, Dipotassium Phosphate, Tricalcium Phosphate, Soy Lecithin, Tocopherols), Dicalcium Phosphate, Natural And Artificial Flavors, Xanthan Gum, Sodium Chloride, Cellulose Gum, Carrageenan, Lecithin, Acesulfame Potassium, Sucralose, Lactase, GanedenBC (Bacillus Coagulans GBI-30 6086)*

----------


## sobral

MADE IN A SQF 2000 LEVEL 3 CERTIFIED FACILITY
Compromising on quality control or safety is something no customer should settle for. This is why MyoFusion Probiotic Series is made in SQF 2000 Level 3 certified facility. Few companies can say their protein powders are manufactured with this degree of care. (3) 

MYOFUSION
PROBIOTIC SERIES	YES

ORIGINAL
MYOFUSION	NO

η πλάκα είναι εδώ. Τέλος πάντων όπως κ να έχει, είναι η πρώτη φορά που η Gaspari προβάλλει κάτι τέτοιο, που έχει να κάνει με ποιότητα-κατά πόσο ευσταθεί θα δείξει το μέλλον...

----------


## sofos

> MADE IN A SQF 2000 LEVEL 3 CERTIFIED FACILITY
> Compromising on quality control or safety is something no customer should settle for. This is why MyoFusion Probiotic Series is made in SQF 2000 Level 3 certified facility. Few companies can say their protein powders are manufactured with this degree of care. (3) 
> 
> MYOFUSION
> PROBIOTIC SERIES	YES
> 
> ORIGINAL
> MYOFUSION	NO
> 
> η πλάκα είναι εδώ. Τέλος πάντων όπως κ να έχει, είναι η πρώτη φορά που η Gaspari προβάλλει κάτι τέτοιο, που έχει να κάνει με ποιότητα-κατά πόσο ευσταθεί θα δείξει το μέλλον...


θα μπορουσε μετα το χειμωνα να τα βαλει τα πρoβιοτικα στην ηδη υπαρχουσα πρωτεινη(myo fusion hydro) που βγαζει κ οχι να βγαλει αλλη ξεχωριστη μαζι με πρωτεινη ρυζιου μεσα....αλλα αμα θες να χεις κερδος αναγκαζεσαι να το κανεις......

----------


## amateur666

η πρωτεινη ρυζιου π εχει μεσα ειναι τ ιδιο καλη με την whey?.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## sofos

> η πρωτεινη ρυζιου π εχει μεσα ειναι τ ιδιο καλη με την whey?..


οχι ειναι χαμηλοτερης βιολογικης αξιας...

----------


## sofos

και το βιντεο του γκασπαρι για την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη...

----------


## primordial

> οχι ειναι χαμηλοτερης βιολογικης αξιας...


+1...

Αν λέω λαλακία ας με διορθώσει κάποιος, αλλά προσθέτοντας πρωτεϊνη ρυζιού, τι συμβαίνει με την γλουτένη τότε...??? :01. Wink:

----------


## sofos

> +1...
> 
> Αν λέω λαλακία ας με διορθώσει κάποιος, αλλά προσθέτοντας πρωτεϊνη ρυζιού, τι συμβαίνει με την γλουτένη τότε...???


gluten free ειναι,το λεει στο βιντεο...

----------


## karpoutzidis

δλδ θα ειναι και οι δυο μαζι στην αγορα ή σταματήσαν την παλια?

----------


## primordial

> gluten free ειναι,το λεει στο βιντεο...


 :01. Wink: .... Δεν είδα το βιντεάκι....Οκ.....

----------


## amateur666

> δλδ θα ειναι και οι δυο μαζι στην αγορα ή σταματήσαν την παλια?


μπα..οχι δε νομιζω να τη σταματησουν την κανονικη!..κ να την αντικαταστησουν μ αυτη..

----------


## sofos

> δλδ θα ειναι και οι δυο μαζι στην αγορα ή σταματήσαν την παλια?


και τα 2 θα ειναι..

----------


## beefmeup

δλδ τι ειναι το εν λογω προιον δεν καταλαβα..? :01. Unsure: 
μια πρωτεινη με προβιοτικα??
κ τι δλδ,μας λεει οτι εχει καλυτερες μεθοδους κατασκευης απο την κλασσικη μυο..?
μας δουλευει ψιλο γαζι λεμε ο τυπος.. :08. Turtle: 

χεσε μας ρε γασπαρι με τις γκεη πρωτεινες σου..εμεις θα συνεχισουμε να πινουμε νουτρι..

----------


## sofos

> δλδ τι ειναι το εν λογω προιον δεν καταλαβα..?
> μια πρωτεινη με προβιοτικα??
> κ τι δλδ,μας λεει οτι εχει καλυτερες μεθοδους κατασκευης απο την κλασσικη μυο..?
> μας δουλευει ψιλο γαζι λεμε ο τυπος..
> 
> χεσε μας ρε γασπαρι με τις γκεη πρωτεινες σου..εμεις θα συνεχισουμε να πινουμε νουτρι..


χαχαχαχ ε τι να κανει ο ανθρωπος αν θελει να βγαλει κερδος  :01. Razz:  καλυτερα παντως να βγαζε κατι αλλο πχ κανα hica που ναι και της μοδας τελευταια...

----------


## Svein

Καλή φαίνεται παρολαυτά πάω να πιω την warrior lab  του φτωχού εδώ και τώρα  :01. Razz:  ...!

----------


## Devil

> δλδ τι ειναι το εν λογω προιον δεν καταλαβα..?
> μια πρωτεινη με προβιοτικα??
> κ τι δλδ,μας λεει οτι εχει καλυτερες μεθοδους κατασκευης απο την κλασσικη μυο..?
> μας δουλευει ψιλο γαζι λεμε ο τυπος..
> 
> *χεσε μας ρε γασπαρι με τις γκεη πρωτεινες σου..εμεις θα συνεχισουμε να πινουμε νουτρι..*


βασικα εγω σκαλωσα στο οτι εχει πιο ωραια γευση απο την κλασσικη myofusion.... :01. Mr. Green: 

beef αλλαξοπιστησα και πηρα μια 2,27 myofusion σοκολατα.... :01. Mr. Green:  αλλα ηταν τιμη ευκαιριας δεν μπορεσα να αντισταθω... :08. Turtle:

----------


## sofos

το βαζω για οσους ξερουν αγγλικα,αυτοι κανουν τα καλυτερα review στο youtube και τα πιο ειλικρινη  :01. Wink:

----------


## oxandroloni

Πήγε να βγάλει ο άνθρωπος μια πρωτεΐνη σαν την BSN Syntha-6 , Dymatize - Elite Fusion 7, γιατί τον κατηγορείτε και συγκρίνετε ανόμοια προϊόντα;

----------


## sofos

> Πήγε να βγάλει ο άνθρωπος μια πρωτεΐνη σαν την BSN Syntha-6 , Dymatize - Elite Fusion 7, γιατί τον κατηγορείτε και συγκρίνετε ανόμοια προϊόντα;


γιατι την ακριβινε και εβαλε πραγματα που ναι μαπα,βλεπε πρωτεινη ρυζιου......η κανονικη απλη myofusion ειναι στην ιδια κατηγορια μ αυτες που πες και καλυτερη με διαφορα....

----------


## oxandroloni

> Καλή φαίνεται παρολαυτά πάω να πιω την warrior lab  του φτωχού εδώ και τώρα  ...!


τζάμπα τα λεφτά ρε φιλαράκι.Πάρε αλεύρι κούλα με κακάο ίον και μπέρδευτα θα βγάλεις warrior lab. Πάρε μια νούτρι καλύτερα όπως λενε τα παιδιά και φθηνή και καλή.

----------


## amateur666

*ΣΟΦΕ* παιζει να μ πεις τ ελεγαν μ λιγα λογια στο βιντεο π ανεβασες γτ δεν μπορω να τ δω ουτε στο ποστ σ..αλλα ουτε να τ βρω στο youtube!..  :01. Unsure:

----------


## sofos

> *ΣΟΦΕ* παιζει να μ πεις τ ελεγαν μ λιγα λογια στο βιντεο π ανεβασες γτ δεν μπορω να τ δω ουτε στο ποστ σ..αλλα ουτε να τ βρω στο youtube!..


εμενα γιατι μου το ανοιγει κανονικα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## amateur666

> εμενα γιατι μου το ανοιγει κανονικα?


ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ εγω δεν μπορω να τ δω  :01. Sad: ...τεσπα..

----------


## sofos

> ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ εγω δεν μπορω να τ δω ...τεσπα..


μπες απο google chrome εγω μ αυτον δεν εχω προβληματα και παει και σφαιρα  :01. Wink:

----------


## oxandroloni

> γιατι την ακριβινε και εβαλε πραγματα που ναι μαπα,βλεπε πρωτεινη ρυζιου......η κανονικη απλη myofusion ειναι στην ιδια κατηγορια μ αυτες που πες και καλυτερη με διαφορα....


Ξέρεις δηλαδή την αναλογία κάθε πηγής? Μπορεί να την έχει γιατί θα δίνει κάτι που δεν δίνουν οι άλλες πηγές. 
Σκέφτεσαι πρόχειρα εκτός αν έχεις κάτι με την εταιρία. Εδώ υποτίθεται κάνουμε αντικειμενική κριτική. 
Πολλές πρωτεΐνες λένε  και Hydrolysate εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να έχουν βάλει μέσα 1% hydrolysate ίσα ίσα για να το αναφέρουν αλλά δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τι και πώς.
Τα αποτελέσματα είναι αυτά που θα δείξουν τι και πόσο έχει μέσα.

----------


## sofos

> Ξέρεις δηλαδή την αναλογία κάθε πηγής? Μπορεί να την έχει γιατί θα δίνει κάτι που δεν δίνουν οι άλλες πηγές. 
> Σκέφτεσαι πρόχειρα εκτός αν έχεις κάτι με την εταιρία. Εδώ υποτίθεται κάνουμε αντικειμενική κριτική. 
> *Πολλές πρωτεΐνες λένε  και Hydrolysate εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να έχουν βάλει μέσα 1% hydrolysate ίσα ίσα για να το αναφέρουν αλλά δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τι και πώς.*
> Τα αποτελέσματα είναι αυτά που θα δείξουν τι και πόσο έχει μέσα.


σ αυτο που σ εκανα μπλοντ συμφωνω,αλλα να ξερεις για να την αναγραφει δευτερη ως πηγη,τοτε λογικα θα χει μεγαλο ποσοστο μεσα απο πρωτεινη ρυζιου..και οχι δεν εχω κατι με την εταιρια ισα ισα εχει βγαλει καλα πραγματα και εχω δοκιμασει μερικα και εμεινα ευχαριστημενος...

----------


## oxandroloni

> σ αυτο που σ εκανα μπλοντ συμφωνω,αλλα να ξερεις για να την αναγραφει δευτερη ως πηγη,τοτε λογικα θα χει μεγαλο ποσοστο μεσα απο πρωτεινη ρυζιου..και οχι δεν εχω κατι με την εταιρια ισα ισα εχει βγαλει καλα πραγματα και εχω δοκιμασει μερικα και εμεινα ευχαριστημενος...


Δηλαδή επειδή το λέει στο τέλος το Hydrolysate παίζει να έχει καμιά σταγόνα μέσα  :01. Razz: . Φαίνεται να είναι για όλη την μέρα σαν καθαρό (χωρίς πολλά carbs) MRP. Την δοκίμασα σαν γεύση είναι υπέροχη και διαλυτότητα κρεμώδης σαν τη Nutrabolics Isobolic αν έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς. Παρατηρώ οτι με χορταίνει κανα 3ωρο+  με 2 scoops που παίρνω. Results σε κανα 2 βδομάδες θα δούμε τι ρόλο βαράει..
Βγαίνει και σε τσουβάλι νομίζω 10lb άντε να δούμε τιμή που θα βγεί το τσουβάλι..

----------


## sofos

> Δηλαδή επειδή το λέει στο τέλος το Hydrolysate παίζει να έχει καμιά σταγόνα μέσα . Φαίνεται να είναι για όλη την μέρα σαν καθαρό (χωρίς πολλά carbs) MRP. Την δοκίμασα σαν γεύση είναι υπέροχη και διαλυτότητα κρεμώδης σαν τη Nutrabolics Isobolic αν έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς. Παρατηρώ οτι με χορταίνει κανα 3ωρο+  με 2 scoops που παίρνω. Results σε κανα 2 βδομάδες θα δούμε τι ρόλο βαράει..
> Βγαίνει και σε τσουβάλι νομίζω 10lb άντε να δούμε τιμή που θα βγεί το τσουβάλι..


απο results,θα σου δωσει παραπανω μυικα απ το ονομα που βαλες εδω  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## oxandroloni

> απο results,θα σου δωσει παραπανω μυικα απ το ονομα που βαλες εδω


xaxa αυτό δουλεύει σίγουρα καλά και σε βγαίνει και πιο φθηνά.
Απίστευτη δουλειά..

----------


## sofos

η φιλοσοφια του γκασπαρι,σχετικα με την προσθηκη καστανου ρυζιου...

----------


## just chris

1454 ασυναρτησιες (να μη το πω αλλιως) κανα ρεβιου για γευση, διαλυτοτητα, φουσκωματα, αφρισμα κατα το χτυπημα δεν βλεπω.γι'αυτο δεν ανοιγωνται αυτα τα θεματα????????????????????????????????

----------


## dio32

> 1454 ασυναρτησιες (να μη το πω αλλιως) κανα ρεβιου για γευση, διαλυτοτητα, φουσκωματα, αφρισμα κατα το χτυπημα δεν βλεπω.γι'αυτο δεν ανοιγωνται αυτα τα θεματα????????????????????????????????


γευση φυστιβουτηρο πολυ καλη μου αρεσε πρωτη φορα διαλεξα τετοια γευση.διαλυτοτητα 8/10 ουτε αφρισμα ουτε φουσκωμα ενιωσα. 
η παλια myofusion για εμενα ηταν myxesion με εστελνε τουαλετα.

----------


## just chris

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dreamer n` warrior

Απαράδεκτη πρωτείνη!!!!! Πήρα τη γεύση milk chocolate συνέχεια όλο αέρια είχα και όλο τουαλέτα πήγαινα...

----------


## sofos

> Απαράδεκτη πρωτείνη!!!!! Πήρα τη γεύση milk chocolate συνέχεια όλο αέρια είχα και όλο τουαλέτα πήγαινα...


εχει xanthan gum μεσα γι αυτο,ολες του γκασπαρι ειχαν κ εχουν,την επομενη φορα διαλεξε μια χωρις αυτο εδω..

----------


## Socratis100

Για εμενα πολυ δυνατη η σοκολατα,οτι καλυτερο εχει γευτει
ΜΙΑΜΙΑΜΙΑΜ
Παω αυριο να παρω 4 κιλα,τουρμπο :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## thanasispinkflo

Γεύση σοκολάτα πολύ καλή και αν και πολλαπλών πηγών διαλυόταν λες και ήταν whey!!

Στάλθηκε από το MT11i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## just chris

επειδη εμενα η myofusion δεν μου αρεσε.αυτη εχει διαφορα σε γευση απο τη myo??
θελω να δοκιμασω κ μια πολλων πηγων κ ειπα να δω αυτη.
λοιπον?

----------


## just chris

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
δυσκολη ερωτηση η απο πανω ε?

----------


## Adinamos

Πρώτο σκουπ σήμερα:

Γευση (cookies): Όμοια με ρόφημα oreo. Κανένα ανεπιθύμιτο aftertaste. Συνεχίζει την παράδοση των προηγούμενων version, μαζίσυνεχίζει και την παράδοση να είναι η μοναδική πρωτείνη (μαζι με τις αλλες myo) που βαθμολογώ με 10άρι.    10/10 
Διαλυτότητα: Και σε αυτη την κατηγορία.. Μία απ τα ίδια: απίστευτη πυκνότητα και ομοιογένεια. Δε μένει τιποτα στο σεικερ. 10/10
Τιμή: Εδώ θα βγάλω το άχτι μου. Όχι μόνο άκριβη, αλλά και όταν ανοίγεις το κουτί η στάθμη της σκόνης ειναι κάτω από τη μεση. Απαράδεκτοί. 3/10

Overall: η παρουσία των προβιοτικών έχουν κόψει σε ποσοστο την πρωτείνη. Κλασσικά δε ξέρουμε τι γινεται μέσα στο μπλεντ επίσης. Από γεύση και διαλυτότητα Τοp, απο value for money.. Νοt.  Απ´ ότι φαίνεται το gourmet πληρώνονται ακόμα και στις πρωτείνες κύριοι. 7/10

----------


## koukoutsaki

την καινουρια καινουρια πηρες την elite series???

----------


## Adinamos

> την καινουρια καινουρια πηρες την elite series???


Όχι καλή μου, την probiotic πήρα.

----------


## koukoutsaki

ααα μαλιστα 
εγω μολις μου τελειωσει το κουτι θα την αγορασω κ θα γραψω εντυπωσεις  :03. Thumb up: 

υγ ωραια υπογραφη!

----------


## nikoskaz

εχω δοκιμασει 4 γευσεις ειναι η αγαπημενη μου πρωτεινη γευστικα τουλαχιστον !!! κρεμωδη υφη ελαχιστος αφρος δεν θελει εντονο χτυπημα γαστρεντερικες διαταραχες δεν ειχα ποτε ισως ενα μικρο φουσκωμα αλλα δεν με ενοχλει ! καλυτερη η cinnamon roll μετα μπανανα μετα φυστικοβουτυρο και τελευταια cookies !!! την παιρνω το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο κ κανενα απογευμα σαν mrp !

----------


## cuntface

εγω πηρα την elite σε γευση βανιλια δεν ειναι τοσο κρεμοδες οσο η probiotic αλλα εχει απιστευτη γευση

----------


## GodSlayer

για μενα η πλεον αχρηστη πρωτεινη. αλιμονο να πληρωνεις για πρωτεινη brown rice.. ελεος

----------


## just chris

δεν λεει σε τι ποσοτητα ειναι αρα μην εισαι απολυτος.

----------


## GodSlayer

σε οποια ποσοτητα και να'ναι! εδω γινονται μαχες για WPI vs WPC αλιμονο να συζηταμε για φυτικες πρωτεινες πλεον

----------


## just chris

τι να σου πω ρε φιλε, εγω θα την επαιρνα παντως.

----------


## GodSlayer

φιλε μου ειναι καθαρα θεμα του καθενος. εγω προσωπικα προτιμω τις πρωτεινης υψηλοτερης βιολογικης αξιας.

----------


## MakPriest

η γευση σοκολάτα που εχω δοκιμάσει ειναι απο πολυ καλή έως άριστη :03. Clapping:

----------


## GodSlayer

αν σου αρεσει ο κυριος γκασπαρι καλυτερα να προτιμησεις την ελιτ απο τον προβιοτικη

----------


## MakPriest

είναι λίγο τσιμπημένη στη τιμή η ελιτ.. ισως επειδη ειναι καινούρια ακομα :01. Unsure:

----------


## GodSlayer

παρε μια αλλη τοτε, μην αναλωνεσαι σε πρωτεινη που περιεχει μεσα φυτικες πηγες

----------


## relaxncoffee

εχω μια απορια.το οτι εχει ιχνη πρωτεινης ρυζιου που ειναι το κακο?επιδει δεν θεωρειτε υψηλης βιολογικης αξιας?

χωρις παρεξηγηση παιδια οταν κανουμε τελια το φαγητο μας,την γυμναστικη και τον υπνο μας μετα ας ειμαστε ιδιοτροποι και τελιομανεις στα συμπληρωματα.

----------

